# CPC-A, Reimbursements is my priority!!!!!!!



## adjones (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello, my name is Alesia Jones. I live in Pittsburg, CA and I have been working in the healthcare industry for over eight years. My medical background started in Physical Therapy as a medical receptionist, which lead me to an opportunity to work for a large Orthopaedic medical group as the lead Front Office Coordinator. After mastering those positions several years later I was offered a position as the Office Manager in Pain Management where I helped build a practice with four Anesthesiologist. The practice has since changed directions and so have I. Now that I have my CPC, I am searching for a coding position. I am interested in working for a hospital or private practice either from home or on site. Please review my resume below and contact me if you have any positions available. Sincerely,Alesia Jones, CPC

Resume: 
Alesia Jones
373 West 7th Street 
Pittsburg, CA 94565 
(925) 432-8134
alesiaj@covad.net

Certified Medical Coding Specialist
Objective: Provide my Medical Coding skills to ensure Physicians are reimbursed promptly.
Education and Training:
2009*CPC, Board Certified-AAPC
2008*Med. Office Proc/Record Mgmt******Los Medanos College***** Pittsburg, CA
2003*Certified Medical Front Office********* WorldWide Education Service**** Pittsburg, CA
2001*Business Administration**** ********* Merritt College****** Oakland, CA

Qualifications:-*Studied ICD-9, CPT-4 and HCPC guidelines and codes. - *Eight years of experience in Healthcare. Over 22 years of Administrative support, Account* *Management and Customer service skills. - *Excellent organizational and Time management skills.* - *Medical Terminology, Medical Manager, Medical Filing, MS excel, MS word, and Email.-*Professional demeanor, good attitude, fast learner, and adapt well to changes.-*Initiative to improve processes; the ability to prioritize and complete projects effectively.

Experience:
01/07 to 04/09*Office Manager, Medical Anesthesia Consultants,***** *Walnut Creek, CA
Authorization Specialist: -*Provided ICD-9, CPT-4 codes, and HCPC codes to obtain authorizations. -*Submitted medical coding to the billing department for claim processing.-*Scheduled surgeries & surgical staff. Scanned all documents into EMR.

Office Manager:*Assisted office staff with scheduling surgeries at various facilities.-*Managed physicians’ hospital, clinic, surgery, and vacation schedules.-*Hired & trained new employees on job duties, telephone, and computer systems. -*Set up In-service luncheons for Pharmaceutical Reps. to meet with the Physicians. -*Responsible for weekly deposits of copayments to the bank. Reconcile financial reports.-*Coordinated weekly meetings for physicians, staff, and billing department. -*Point of contact for property manager and telecommunication’s company regarding office space and computer systems. -*Updated the answering service web page to rotate the On-call physician. -*Exported daily file to the appointment reminder service which in turn decreased patients’ “NO-Show” rate to 1% or less. 

07/05 to 01/07* Medical Front Office, Muir Orthopedic Specialist**** *Walnut Creek, CA-*Answered over 130 calls per day. Greet patients, processed and scanned documents into EMR. Scheduled an average of 75 appointments per day, verified insurance, obtained authorization for Worker’s Comp, HMO’s and Managed Care plans. -*100 % collections of co-payments as well as past due accounts. 

08/03 to 07/05* Medical Front Office, Cornerstone Physical Rehab.*** *Walnut Creek, CA-*Scheduled approximately 120 appointments per day.-*Verified benefits; obtained authorization for Worker’s Comp, M-Care/M-Cal, and other commercial insurance. -*Rate of collections 100% for copayments and past due accounts. 

Computer Knowledge:Windows & MAC Based: Microsoft Office programs including Word, Excel, and OutlookInternet: Company Intranet, Internet based scheduling, & Credit card software.*


----------



## photoleach (Sep 14, 2009)

*Bay Area Job Search*

ALeshia, if you can't land a job in the bay area with your experience, there is no hope for those of us just out of coding school and trying to break into the field.


----------



## adjones (Sep 15, 2009)

*amount of work experience helps, but....*

All we can do is hope for the best!!! We're in very a competitive field so just stay focus and learn all you can and keep building your skills.

Regards,

Alesia Jones, CPC


----------

